# HELP REAR END HOP



## Going All NA (Mar 1, 2008)

hey i have a stock 93 s13 i came from an 03 mitsu evo so i dont know too much about nissan so what is that chattering or whatever when i try drift on dry roads? im scared to throw it sideways cuz the ass feels like its gonna fall out ive been told subframe bushings will fix this


----------



## Alex523 (Mar 6, 2008)

Could be your back end hitting a spot that your tire catches causing the tires to hop up...

Or it could be something to do with your suspension.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

subframe bushings are usually the cause of this. i would go ahead and get solid ones put in, from what i've heard they are well worth it. i plan on doing this soon in the future.


----------



## Going All NA (Mar 1, 2008)

ok cool thanks! :woowoo: im planning on replacing ALL the bushings/suspension considering everything is 15 years old


----------

